# Health Insurance Waiting Period - Maternity



## newbie2009 (15 May 2013)

Hi all,
A simple question.... Are there any private health insurance plans which have immediate cover for maternity... Im currently reading through approx 49 plans on HIA.ie.. I see that the norm for Maternity Cover is 52 weeks...

Thanks a million


----------



## peteb (15 May 2013)

No.  Because they don't want people taking out health insurance just because they discovered they were pregnant.  As the amount they pay out could be up to €4,000 for a potential premium of €1,100 in Year 1 and then cancel after.


----------



## Sean Bateman (16 May 2013)

It depends.

For example, some corporate plans have no waiting periods.


----------



## peteb (16 May 2013)

Corporate plans do have waiting periods.  In some instances if it is a large company "scheme", the sales person may agree to have the waiting period waived.


----------



## Sean Bateman (17 May 2013)

Sean Bateman said:


> It depends.
> 
> For example, some corporate plans have no waiting periods.


 


peteb said:


> Corporate plans do have waiting periods. In some instances if it is a large company "scheme", the sales person may agree to have the waiting period waived.


 
I said that some corporate plans have no waiting periods.

For example, my wife was pregnant when we switched from self funded health insurance with one provider to employer funded health insurance with another provider and the latter covered the bills.


----------



## advice pls (17 May 2013)

Sean Bateman said:


> I said that some corporate plans have no waiting periods.
> 
> For example, my wife was pregnant when we switched from self funded health insurance with *one provider to employer funded health insurance with another provider and the latter covered the bills.*


*

*

Would that not be covered the same way as where you can't be given a waiting period when changing from one company to another? I know my husband had his own insurance and he moved to join my policy there was no restrictions.


----------



## Sean Bateman (17 May 2013)

advice pls said:


> [/B]
> 
> Would that not be covered the same way as where you can't be given a waiting period when changing from one company to another? I know my husband had his own insurance and he moved to join my policy there was no restrictions.


 
Fair point, but I got it in writing that there were no waiting periods for the relevant plan.  My understanding is that it's a pretty common concessions made for members of corporate plans.


----------



## snowyb (17 May 2013)

Hi newbie2009,

The 52 week waiting time only applies if:

1. You are a new customer taking out private health insurance for the first time.

or

2. If you are already a member and are switching to a plan with higher maternity cover than your previous plan.  Even if this is the case, you would still be covered under your previous plan for maternity while waiting.

It doesn't matter if it is a corporate plan or not, the above rules apply with all four providers.

Snowyb


----------

